# First Cyps, looking for planting recommendations



## GaryB (Oct 11, 2007)

I have several reginae, both normal and alba forms, coming from Hillsdale nursery in a week or two. These are all 4+ year old plants. I have read through most of the posts and found them very helpful, so thank you to everyone who has taken the time to share their knowledge and experience.

Our temperature extremes in Wisconsin range from a low of -20F in the Winter to the 90's in the summer. My soil is not suitable as it is, being mostly clay. With that information in mind, I have the following questions:

1. Would you plant all outside in the ground, all in pots or some in the ground and some in pots?

2. Reginae needs to be provided extra light. Would the east side of the house, where I have my azaleas, provides good protection from drying winter winds, but direct sunlight until 1 in the afternoon be too much light?

3. What type of mixture do you grow reginae in? I understand that they have large, but shallow root zones, and I was planning on digging out and area 3' in diameter and about a foot deep.


Thanks for you help
Gary


----------



## cyp8472 (Oct 11, 2007)

Already posted on the SOF but I thought ST could benefit as well;

1. Both would be fine but I prefer ground for mature plants because in my expirence you get bigger healthier plants.

2. Your location seems fine to me but reginae could benifit from the addition of some calcium supplements like clam shells if you azaleas grow well in that area.

3. I use a mixture of sand/turface at 2:1 ratio with a little organics mixed in for my outdoor beds with pine needle mulch. If grown in pots I use perlite/turface at 2:1 ratio again with at little organics mixed in. For digging pots in the ground I find if you buy some plastic or lawn scape fabric to place in a hole it work better then a pot.

That's my two cent so lets wait to hear what Ron, Tom, or Ross have to say.


----------



## parvi_17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Hey Gary,

Glad to see we have another Cyp lover here. I would plant them all in the ground as they like lots of room. Pot culture is mostly done when you don't live in an area where it can grow naturally (which is not your case). I think the east side of your house is a great place to plant it. The size of hole you have devised is a good one. I would simply amend your clayey soil with plenty of sand and perlite, and a little compost and/or peat to loosen it up a bit. Make sure that when you squeeze it, it forms several small balls of soil instead of one big clump. It should drain freely and not get too mucky when wet. Adding some bone meal will provide nutrients and raise the pH to desirable levels as well. Good luck!

Joe


----------



## GaryB (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks for the replies.

I wasn't quite sure if sun until 1pm would be too much light. I'll just need to pay attention to it and provide some shading if it is too much light.

Descriptions of mixes for pot culture tend to be all inorganics. But I don't find as much information for growing in beds. I should be able to get turface, since it is carried by a local athletic supply company.


----------

